# 10 wt reel



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Colton terrapin 10/12 is probably the nicest US made reel for the money you could possibly get. Fits perfect on a 10 wt. $341 on his website. Plenty capable for tarpon.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Is that their standard price or do they actually go for $525?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't know don't really keep up with his pricing. I can tell you at $341 it's a better reel than anything else you could buy new for the same money.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

el9surf said:


> Don't know don't really keep up with his pricing. I can tell you at $341 it's a better reel than anything else you could buy new for the same money.


I bought a billy pate tarpon direct drive for less  

It was gently used, but it may as well have been new.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

jmrodandgun said:


> I bought a billy pate tarpon direct drive for less
> 
> It was gently used, but it may as well have been new.


If you're willing to be a hawk on eBay and look for something that's used but in like new condition I'm sure you can find a deal. For $500 I'm sure you can find a used riptide. I personally wouldn't put a reel nearing 12oz on my 10 wt. The Billy Pate also has a 3.75 in diameter, which is a pretty low pickup rate considering the other options available.

I'll still stand by my initial comment. The Terrapin is the nicest reel you'll find for less than 350 brand new, it's also made the US.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

Galvan Torque, Hardy SDSL, or Nautilus CFF-x2 (close to 500) should all get the job done.

el9surf, Colton's website says "designed and built in the USA", does that mean it is assembled in the USA with overseas sources parts? I am not a USA purist for fly tackle, and I don't much about Colton just thought it was odd wording. I know there are very strict laws on putting "Made in the USA" on a product.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Greg Allison said:


> Galvan Torque, Hardy SDSL, or Nautilus CFF-x2 (close to 500) should all get the job done.
> 
> el9surf, Colton's website says "designed and built in the USA", does that mean it is assembled in the USA with overseas sources parts? I am not a USA purist for fly tackle, and I don't much about Colton just thought it was odd wording. I know there are very strict laws on putting "Made in the USA" on a product.


Call Bob and ask him directly. Not trying to be smart about it, he will have any and every answer that you want in lengthy detail. Designed and built in the USA to me seems pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a lot of gear including Nautilus, Tibor, Abel, Galvan and Colton. I have fished pretty much everything else as well. The Colton torrent and terrapin are on par quality-wise with reels that cost twice as much in my opinion.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I would skip the colton, the reel has an amazing drag( better than any nautilus or prolly tibor). I had a spool frame rub issue on mine and the reel had never been dropped or anything. I sent it to Bob to fix and he sent it back saying it was all good. First poon on the same scenario took place again. So I sent it back again he said no issues with it. After many calls/texts I got him to test it again and he found the issue and replaced the frame. 

All was good after that, but the scenario put bad taste in my mouth so I decided to sell it and move on.

There are a lot of good reels to be had for $500 or under especially if you don't mind used.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

I am sure the reels are good, I have never owned one. There is a difference between "Made in the USA" or "Assembled in the USA" under our trade laws. Not really sure where "Built" falls in that area that is why I asked. I think Lamson got in a little trouble for this also awhile back.

Here is a little information on that http://www.themadeinamericamovement...ied/difference-between-assembled-made-in-usa/

Sorry to hijack the thread, let get back to 10wt reels under $500


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

I bought all three of my Nautilus Silver Kings for $500 or less in the last year on here and on eBay. One was like new and the other two were unused and all three came with cases and original boxes. Folks spend a fortune on tarpon gear every year for one trip and then they realize they'll rarely use it again. 

In my opinion there's no finer tarpon reel on the market and at 9oz it's light enough for anything you might do with a #10.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

You should be able to pick up a good used Tibor Riptide for $400-425.00 all day long and it's and excellent fly reel! One of my all time favorite Tibor's!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

texasag07 said:


> I would skip the colton, the reel has an amazing drag( better than any nautilus or prolly tibor). I had a spool frame rub issue on mine and the reel had never been dropped or anything. I sent it to Bob to fix and he sent it back saying it was all good. First poon on the same scenario took place again. So I sent it back again he said no issues with it. After many calls/texts I got him to test it again and he found the issue and replaced the frame.
> 
> All was good after that, but the scenario put bad taste in my mouth so I decided to sell it and move on.
> 
> There are a lot of good reels to be had for $500 or under especially if you don't mind used.


That's the only bad thing I have ever heard. Bummer you had that experience. I do think it's possible with any company. I have had minor issues with 3 nautilus reels. I still think they make a good product and still own the reels.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

One of the benefits of fishing with a quality Tarpon guide a couple/few times a year is you can use their gear and save tons by not having to buy your own. It hurts when you spend big $ on gear and only use it a couple times a year.

Most guides are sponsored by major companies and get their gear upgraded often.

I've stopped buying Tarpon gear and schlepping a skiff to the keys years go, but if I had a limited budget, I'd buy a classic Billy Pate Tarpon direct drive. This can put plenty of heat on a fish when they get close - lots of world records caught on that reel.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

With patience you can find a used Tibor and be done shopping.

I got my Gulfstream second hand in your price range. I'm sure there are Riptides out there.


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

There is a Colton Torrent in the misc for sale for $225. I looked at the Terry Hayden TFO reels on EBay...type 3 anodizing, cork drag, around $150...supposed to be a solid reel although I imagine parts and service may not be available.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

I normally would use guide gear but trying to do this on my own.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

There’s a nice Abel 4 N standard arbor in gold that was listed on this forum 2 days ago for $425


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

If I go with a Nautilus CCfx2, is the 8/10 is going to be too small for what I’m trying to do? Seems like I should be looking at the 10/12


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I typically suggest and prefer high end reels. Belong to the buy once cry once crowd. But I certainly get everybody has different needs and budgets. Now that said when it comes to 10wt and above reels I strongly suggest going higher end. By definition reels in that class are used when targeting bigger tougher fish. Not a place to try and save a little coin.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a Colton terrapin 10/12. I have 2 Silverking's and an Abel No.5 and it holds its own with any of those reels. The drag in fact is as good as it gets and I wouldn't hesitate buying another one.


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

for the money I would go with an Orvis hydros or Mirage. Allen is fantastic as well! Best bang for the buck


----------



## RyanCapeCod (Jun 22, 2017)

I have a cheeky limitless 475 and spare spool for sale on here for $400. Its brand new, can absolutely put a beat down on a tarpon. Could be a perfect set up!


----------



## dragless (Apr 14, 2017)

Well- I have fished a lot in my life and guided for Steelhead/Kings in Northern BC while in college.Fished a bit of salt and getting to do more of it as I just retired.My 2 cents...I like strong, even if it is a bit heavy.There is no such thing as completely sealed drag and when you are in the middle of the flat, or on Christmas Island( been there , ain’t no stores!)and you need to fix a reel- it better be simple, and something you can take apart yourself.So I went old school Tibor,Pate(DD), and non-sealed- Abel.I just bought that gold 4n Abel from a very nice Mr. Walker( thanks).I saw “light” reels fall apart on King salmon, Big & fresh steel.Nothing makes you more pissed then when you finally get into your dream fish, and your reel or rod breaks... even though your knots hold up...tell me Im wrong?


----------



## fishn bubba (Aug 23, 2015)

i have a cheeky Thrash 475 10wt-12wt forsale 

PM me for more details


----------

